# Diskless, NFS fstab options are not applied

## bastibasti

Hi 

Iam setting up a diskless client. Problem is that during boot my fstab options are not applied

fstab:

```

192.168.123.150:/diskless/htpc/      /      sync,hard,intr,rw,nolock,rsize=8192,wsize=8192   0 0

```

I even tried to add them to the kernel command line

pxelinux.cfg

```

APPEND ip=dhcp root=/dev/nfs nfsroot=192.168.123.150:/diskless/htpc sync,hard,intr,rw,nolock,rsize=8192,wsize=8192 vga=normal

```

any ideas? on default settings, sync and hard are missing, w and rsize are only 4096

----------

## xibo

not sure how strict the parser is, but according to $linux/Documentation/filesystem/nfs/nfsroot you should put a comma character between the uri and the mount options without spaces, so:

```

APPEND ip=dhcp root=/dev/nfs nfsroot=192.168.123.150:/diskless/htpc,sync,hard,intr,rw,nolock,rsize=8192,wsize=8192 vga=normal

```

no idea wheather that works though...

----------

## bastibasti

doesnt help. 

According to dmesg the command line with the comma as you suggested is sent correctly to the client. But it seems to ignore this setting!?

----------

